# Xanax: How much is Too Much?



## Stranger (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi All,I started out taking just one .25 Xanax a day for almost a year. I would break it in half, and take it in the morning and evening.I`m now up to three a day, because of job related anxiety, that now has became generalized anxiety. What are my chances of becoming addicted, if I only take one, on my off day`s?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

If you need Xanax, take it and don't worry about it. Yeah, it is addictive, but then so are lots of things in life...







If it helps you to get through the normal activities of daily life, then you may need to take it. The fact that you are concerned about becoming addicted is a sign that you may not ever become addicted. There are other meds that do similar things and are safer, but that is something you would need to ask your doctor about.I also have GAD, and when I feel the need, I take antidepressants (currently a very low dose of Celexa... 5mg).Hypnotherapy is also very helpful as are other relaxation type therapies.Good luck, Evie


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bravo Essence!!!!! Thanks for saying we all need to do what works for us!!


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

I totally agree with Essence and California. If you have found something that works, take it. As far as the addiction goes, yes, xanax is said to be addictive. The only thing I would worry about is it becoming less effective from your body getting used to it. Since youre up to 3 a day, maybe its time to look into an anti-depressant that also helps with anxiety? Celexa is a wonderful drug, Paxil is also good for anxiety. Then you could use the Xanax for 'break-through' anxiety.good luck, hugs,marriah


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Stranger,I started with .25 Xanax 3x a day, which stopped my D within 48 hours. Since then I added Effexor XR and now take 75 mg of that once a day and have cut back the Xanax to .25 morning and bedtime. Still D free and feeling like I have a life ahead of me. Good luck and take care.


----------



## Stranger (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks to all of you







for your kind responses, and great information. Since posting this message my anxiety level has increased almost out of control. There is no way I can take a large amount of Xanax, and still drive to work, or perform at work for that matter. So, I think I`m going to try Paxil, and see if that works for me. My IBS-D is definiatly anxiety related. The Xanax is about the only thing that will stop an all out attack of IBS-D. So I`m going to keep taking small amounts of it along with paxil, and see what happens next.Hanging in there! Thank you for your kindness!!!Stranger


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi:I wish there was a way I could take a low dose of an antidepressant to help me. I do take Ativan, .50 at night to help me sleep. I still have my "D" problem, so take Lomotil and Bentyl for that. Do you think Xanax is a better med for anxiety? Also, the reason I can't take the antidepressants (believe me I tried ALL of them, and even the ones that come in liquid form so I could start drop by drop) is they burn my gut so badly I can't stand the pain. Any way anyone knows to get around that?I know my "D" is anxiety related, because I am a very anxious person. Any help really appreciated.Thank you!!


----------



## Stich86 (Jul 14, 2002)

There is a low dose of a fairly new anti-depressant called lexapro. The lowest dosage is 10mg and goes up from there. There are very few side effects as with some of the others (no sexual side effects for one). Xanax is good for an anticipated anxity attack. It takes about 30 minutes to feel the effect of the drug. If you know you are going someplace and feel anxious take it at least 30 minutes prior and it will help you through. Xanax also comes in a low dose of .25mg to start, which might be all that you need. The trouble is that the Xanax is addicting and I find myself using it as a crutch. It is also very helpful to me to know that I have that crutch if I really need it. Good Luck


----------

